# Goose Hunting Lease Available In N. Utah



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

I have two hundred and fifty acres of farm adjacent to Salt Creek Waterfowl area for lease. This is not a club , it will be leased to a group and you have it to yourselves for the entire season. Serious inquiries only call 435-854-7142 or PM me here, prefer calls and leave a message if we don't answer. Thanks


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I leased this last year and this gentlemen is top notch and kept every promise. I actually wanted the lease again but could not afford it.
Captain, if you are willing to split this please pm me.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey captain and Shaner if you would want a 3rd let me know, I would be interested in it
its just me and a 5yr old. let me know if interested and amount.


----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

That woul dbe the easiest way to afford it, and if you don't know shane he's a stud and someone I'd hunt with any day! Let me know guys and we'll talk.


----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

I will contact everyone interested in the next couple of days. I may possibly have another place leased so there will be more oppourtunity. Thanks


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

I would be interested if you guys need 1 more


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

How about if I knock on your door and ask politely if I can hunt your property for a day? 

Oh wait I forgot everyone in that area wants money these days.

I'am glad I am old enough to remember when hunting was about having fun and you could get permission to hunt private land without any problem. Now it's all about $$$$$$$$$$. People who only been waterfowl hunting for the last 10 years or so have no idea what it use to be like.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

locked up property is why most of us choose to duck hunt rather than pay the money to lock up some land to have to hunt. wonder why the hunter numbers have been declining??? one of the reasons why.......its all about access. if money is to be made that is what will happen. no way of getting around it.


----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

Blackdog, if I owned these properties I would let people who asked hunt on them. That being said these are properties that most of the owners are as you say, i just lease them. These landowners aren't jerks , they're just people trying to make a buck like everyone else. There are those who have a very bad taste in their mouth from hunters as I know farmers who have had livestock and equipment shot and had guns pulled on them. To all of you who were intersted I hope I contacted you and if I didn't I'm sorry. There were so many stinking calls I got mixed up on who I contacted and who I didn't.


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

If you have room for one more I would be intrested, let me know. thanks mezner


----------

